# [H] - Blackhand - Familiengilde sucht entspannte Leute!



## Raikji (22. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind eine Hordengilde für alle, die familiär oder in ihrem Job stark eingebunden sind und das 25. Lebensjahr überschritten haben. Wir befinden uns auf EU-Blackhand.

*Wir suchen aktuell:*

*Dadurch das sich bei uns einige als Heiler angeboten haben suchen wir momentan wieder ohne Klassenbeschränkung 6 - 10 Leute!*

Alle, die in Ruhe spielen wollen, auch einfach aus Spaß mal die Classic, BC, Wrath oder Cataraids besuchen wollen und diese nochmal ganz in Ruhe erleben möchten. Ohne Herausforderung zwar, aber eben gemütlich.

Mir geht dieses &#8222;durch die Instanzen gerenne&#8220; furchtbar auf den Zeiger.

Ja, das Spiel ist beim Leveln und in den alten Gebieten nicht mehr schwer, aber deswegen muss man doch nicht die komplette Instanz pullen. So macht mir das keinen Spaß. Ich habe zum Release mit Classic begonnen und bin eine deutlich ruhigere Art von Spieler.

Wir suchen für die Gilde:

- Neueinsteiger, die den alten Inhalt gar nicht kennen.

- Familienväter und -mütter, die in einer Instanz vielleicht 6 mal AFK müssen, weil das Kind weint, und nicht dafür angemotzt werden wollen.

- alle, die mal versuchen wollen zu tanken oder zu heilen, aber immer Angst hatten, für "schlechte Leistungen" einen auf den Deckel zu bekommen!

- alle, die vom Tempo des heutigen WoW genervt sind!

- Berufstätige, die nur abends mal 2 Stunden locker entspannen wollen!

- die Twinker, die nie einen hohen Char haben werden, weil sie sich nicht entscheiden können oder wollen 

- jeden, der nie über Heroics hinausgekommen ist, weil er immer Angst hatte zu wenig Schaden zu machen.

- Leute, die gern ein bisschen im Chat schreiben, aber keine Lust oder Möglichkeit haben, den ganzen Abend im TS rumzuhocken. Bei Raids ist TS hilfreich, bei Instanzen nett, aber wir wollen keine Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft.

Unsere Regeln:

- Bei uns darf jeder spielen, was, wann und so viel er will!

- Es gibt keinen Raid-, Berufs-, Klassen- oder Rassenzwang!

- Es wird niemals Druck auf Mitglieder aufgebaut, etwas zu tun oder an Dingen teilzunehmen!

- Wer länger als 4 Wochen offline ist, sollte sich im Forum kurz abmelden.

- Am 01.07 und 31.12. jeden Jahres werde ich auch die Abgemeldeten entfernen, die 6 Monate oder länger offline sind (nach 6 Monaten ist vermutlich kein Interesse mehr vorhanden).

- Wer einmal die Gilde von sich aus verlässt, bleibt auch draußen.

- Wer durch eine Aufräumaktion aus der Gilde geflogen ist, darf jederzeit zurückkommen.

- Wir bewerten niemanden aufgrund von Recount! Wir posten im Raid keine Recount Daten! Ihr könnt eure Hilfe anbieten, wenn jemand Fragen zu seiner Klasse hat, aber wir belehren niemanden unaufgefordert.

- Das wahre Leben geht immer vor: Niemand bekommt ein Problem, wenn er mal nicht zu einem Termin erscheint, weil ihm was dazwischen gekommen ist oder wenn mal spontan jemand weg muss.

- Wir haben eine sehr flache Gildenhirachie, jeder darf Ausflüge, etc. planen. Den aktuellen Contentraid werde ich planen und durchführen.

- Wir haben keinen TS-Zwang, beim Raid ist Zuhören dennoch sinnvoll.
Ganz wichtig: Wir wollen keine Spaltung der Gilde in ein TS-Lager und in die, die keine Lust auf TS haben. Es wird bei uns für Instanzen und Raids genutzt, wenn man möchte, aber wir legen größten Wert auf einen belebten Gildenchat!

Das wahre Leben hat bei uns immer Vorrang!

Hier könnt ihr spielen, wie und wann es euch Spaß macht. Es wird niemals Druck auf euch lasten, etwas zu tun, worauf ihr keine Lust habt!

Bei uns ist die Skillung egal, es gibt keinen Zwang zu irgendwas und auch keine Belehrungen, wenn ihr nicht nach Hilfe fragt.

Wir wollen zusammen ganz in Ruhe Spaß am Spiel haben. Früher mussten wir uns die Instanzen auch erarbeiten und langsam schauen, was wo gemacht werden muss.
Wir wollen eine freundliche Gemeinschaft sein, bei der man schön entspannt abends spielen kann ohne Stress und Gemotze. Ich suche keine Leute, die nur hinter Items herrennen um 3 Punkte Ausdauer mehr zu haben, eher suche ich Leute, die mal spontan nach MC oder Kara gehen wollen, einfach weil's Spaß macht 

Nochmal, denn dieser Punkt ist bei einigen in Vergessenheit geraten und hat zu einer Aufräumaktion geführt: Leute, die auch gern mal im Chat oder TS ein wenig Quatschen wollen und etwas Unsinn labern wollen, sind natürlich willkommen. Nichtsdestotrotz sind wir eher eine Chat- denn eine TS-Gilde!

Alle Genervten, Noobs, Neueinsteiger und Wiedereinsteiger finden bei uns offene Türen.

Ihr könnt ganz frisch anfangen oder auch einen Charakter her transferieren, ganz wie Ihr wollt, da gibt es keine Beschränkungen oder Anforderungen an euch.

Ich möchte euch nur darum bitten, dass ihr euch kurz im Forum vorstellt, wenn ihr bei uns einsteigen wollt, damit wir euch kennenlernen können. Euer Name und Alter, was ihr so privat und in WoW erlebt habt. Irgendwie sowas, ihr könnt euch ja an den vorhandenen Threads orientieren.

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## Northernsoul (26. Januar 2015)

Moin aus Hamburg,

 

das klingt sehr interessant, der Link zu eurem Forum wäre noch hilfreich.

 

Wie setzt ihr euch denn so zusammen und wieviele seid ihr?

 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer ungezwungenen Gilde, bei der trotzdem was los ist, sprich bei der man nicht jedes mal zu 2 online ist wenn man gerade mal spielt.

 

Ich werde mich erstmal umgucken und schauen welche Gilde für mich in Frage kommen könnte und welche nicht, daher die Frage.

 

MfG

 

Patrick


----------



## Zhaaza (27. Januar 2015)

Ach was hätte es so schön sein können, endlich eine Gilde gefunden zu haben, kein Stress, nette Leute, einfach Spass haben!! 
Aber, schreibend als einer, der fast vom Anfang der Gilde Dabeigewesenen, um dann kommentarlos gekickt zu werden, ist schon bitter. 
Musste die Gilde gereinigt werden, von sehr netten Leuten, die nur das, was hier so geschrieben wird, ernst genommen haben? 
Als ein Gildenleiter die Gilde einem Twink übergeben hat, um allen sämtliche Rechte zu nehmen, weil sie z.B. seiner Meinung nach, zu viel im TS waren??? Dann sich darüber wundert, das Leute das nicht gut finden. 

Aber was solls, ist ja nur ein Spiel, da muss man doch nicht alles so Ernst nehmen, oder??

Mfg Zhaaza
P.S. Aber alles ist toll ausgegangen, die meisten netten aus der Gilde haben eine Neue gegründet, und jetzt ist es bei uns so, wie der liebe Sebastian von "seiner" schreibt!


----------



## Gienah (31. Januar 2015)

Sorry Sebastian,,

liest Du Dir eigentlich durch was Du da schreibst ?

 

Du benutzt einfach nur deine Mitglieder aus deine Chars auszustatten.

Wechselst jede Woche deine eigenen Chars für andere Gildenmeister aus.

 

Danke Sebastian,

für die Leute die Du rausgeworfen hast.

Waren wohl die besten ;-)

 

Belüg nicht andere

und das wünsche ich Dir.

Dich nicht selber.


----------



## Mümmel1 (9. Februar 2015)

Zfjjh


----------

